

Independent Peer-Review Initiative - p4bl0
http://www.openscholar.org.uk/independent-peer-review-initiative/

======
efangs
The implementation of their ideas can be found here: [http://www.lib-
res.org/](http://www.lib-res.org/).

I have to say that I am essentially 100% in line with their views on how the
peer review system should be structured. However, the site, for lack of better
words, sucks. It is slow, buggy, and poorly designed. What researchers
actually WANT is the simplicity of arxiv.org with a login feature and peer-
reviewed commenting.

Another group has another attempt here:
[https://publons.com](https://publons.com). The website is much cleaner and
better functioning, however, their idea is that peer-review may or may not be
made public. It is mostly for people who want recognition for their peer
review work.

I wish they would just team up, implement the ideas of the first group with
the coding and design talent of the second.

